# Project Zero a worthy goal



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Project Zero aims to drastically reduce avalanche fatalities - X Games

I attended Tom Murphy's presentation and spoke with him about his project. This is one that I feel is worth backing. 

Before you say it, there is no way in hell we are going to get to zero avalanche fatalities for a season. I don't see it. I do see this as something we should all aspire to though. I have no problem with putting a lofty goal out there, that even if moderately successful will be a huge positive for everyone. I know FOBP will be on this band wagon.

Check it out.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

This is similar to what we've seen in occupational health and safety for a while now. Some companies call it different things:

The Roadmap to Zero
Zero harm committment

The idea being that the ultimate goal are no deaths or serious injuries. It sends the message that deaths aren't "just part of the job/sport" and that effort must be constantly maintained to increase awareness and best practises.

We have a saying in our company about working safe... "That's just the price of construction" in other words if we need a person to act as a signal man, or a safety device, etc. It's just the price of construction to get it, we have to, no questions asked.

So the price of backcountry snowboarding should include proper gear, training, and taking the time to assess conditions and call it off if conditions aren't right.

I've told my girlfriend that if I ever die snowboarding, I don't want people to say "at least he died doing what he loves..." cause I think that's horseshit. Doing something you love shouldn't involve a high risk of death! :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

poutanen said:


> *So the price of backcountry snowboarding should include proper gear, training, and taking the time to assess conditions and call it off if conditions aren't right.*


QFT right there.

Great post poutanen.


----------

